# why do people install strap knob on the NECK????



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

bought a used martin acoustic, the strap pin was installed on the playing side of the neck, by the body...why the heck would anyone do this?


of course your hand runs into the strap ( and the bolt!! ) around the 12th fret

I have removed it but there is still a hole & big dent on the playing side of the neck from someone overtightening the strap pin-thing


I have since seen a lot of pics of this...isn't the back of the heel a much better location?


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Apparently, it's the preferred location if you want your guitar to balance properly on a strap.

For what it's worth, my Larrivee came stock with a pin in that location...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Blue Apple said:


> Apparently, it's the preferred location if you want your guitar to balance properly on a strap.
> 
> For what it's worth, my Larrivee came stock with a pin in that location...



On the heel block maybe, but not the neck itself!


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

bolero said:


> the strap pin was installed on the playing side of the neck, by the body...


I think he meant the heel... Is this what you mean Bolero? If it is, it's pretty much the standard... but if it bothers you while playing, you could always move it and get the hole/dent professionally filled.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The most common spot is on the underside (treble side) of the heel, as demonstrated by the diagram (from Collings' website, and the picture and text taken from Bourgeois' website).






















> The best place for the strap button is on the heel, on the treble side, about halfway between the heel cap and where the heel meets the neck.
> 
> You have a large area--about 2"--in the middle of the heel where the strap button screw will not hit the screws holding on the neck.
> 
> ...


I placed the strap button on the back of the heel of my JOMC.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Putting the strap button on the end of the heel presents a possible problem. Because you are screwing into end grain there is far less holding power for the screw and it becomes possible that it will get pulled out or the hole will become stripped. The little wood cap on your heel mediates this problem a little bit.

matt


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yup, that diagram's where it is....bloody annoying!!


endgrain...never thought of that....I guess I'll go back to the "string wrapped around the headstock" way of attaching a strap

cheers


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Another option is to fit the strap button on the upper bout side, as Doc Watson has done...










Depending on the guitar construction you may be able to drill into the neck block assembly, but more likely you will need to add a backing block for support, should you choose to go this route.


----------



## zeebee (Nov 2, 2008)

I prefer to tie the strap off on the headstock and forego drilling. OK OK i know the old wives tales about alleged stress from a tie off but all the luthiers that I have posed this question to agree the tie off is a non issue.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

you know, I like Doc Watson's setup the most

think I'll DIY the hole fill/refin



thx everyone

:rockon2:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

You would think the Doc Watson location would be used by guitar makers . The addition of reinforcement there would not be a problem . I think when get my next Beneteau built I'll talk this over with Marc .


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> You would think the Doc Watson location would be used by guitar makers . The addition of reinforcement there would not be a problem . I think when get my next Beneteau built I'll talk this over with Marc .


http://www.beneteauguitars.com/guitr_pics/quilted_maple/quilted_4.html


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I know Marc , he built my quilted/birdseye maple OM 10 years ago :smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Marc put the strap buttons where I wanted them, no problems. However, not every neck will accept a button screw in the heel if the neck bolt is too close.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

